# Neapolitan: la festa sa da fa!



## spiraxo

Hi,

I am watching Una Festa Esagerata. Gennaro (il capofamiglia) goes downstairs and tries to persuade the dead neighbour's daughter  to bear with his daughter's 18th birthday party. Then his wife calls him to ask what's going on. And before hanging up, she says "_Ascoltami bene. Fai qualsiasi cosa ma la festa satta fa!_"

I don't understand the part "_la festa satta fa_". Could someone explain it?

Thanks.


----------



## Necsus

Hello. I suppose it is "la festa s'ha da fa' ", that stands for "la festa si ha da fare", that means "la festa deve essere/va fatta".


----------



## swindaff

Necsus said:


> Hello. I suppose it is "la festa s'ha da fa' ", that stands for "la festa si ha fare", that means "la festa deve essere/va fatta".


Exactly!


----------



## spiraxo

Thank you all!


----------

